# New guy getting his first gear



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Softshells are more like a glorified sweater kind of. Get a proper jacket. Look for a high waterproof/breathability rating of at least 10,000/10,000 if you plan to ride for a few hours and take a lunch break. But I'd recommend at least 15k for better performance, and 20k or higher if you plan to do some hiking.
You got a good plan for base and mid layers so I'd say look for a shell instead of an insulated jacket. Not sure if places like WhiskeyMilitia.com would ship to you but look for places selling least years gear since it will be way cheaper.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Not sure how the snow is in Japan, but here in CO I wear a softshell 95% of the time. You don't need great waterproofing here. I've done a lot of riding in 5k pants. I think my softshell is rated at 8k. If you're out there rolling around in the shit then you're doing it wrong.


----------



## blankparagraph (Nov 5, 2013)

Japan is a marine environment. You'll want a proper jacket. 10,000mm waterproof should be good enough. If you don't want a bulky jacket, get a shell jacket. Which it looks like you are doing with all that plan for layering. Also, you can find slimmer fitting jackets out there. There is probably a thread on it somewhere on this site.

My advice about base layers: Get a onesie. It'll be a lifesaver if you are new, because you'll be falling on your butt a lot. When I was new, Even thought I had a powder skirt, there would still be some snow getting up under my shirt and on my back. If Merino wool is your bag, they have onesie Merino wool base layers, like the Airblaster Ninja suit.

grab any random fleece out of your closet if you think you'll need a mid layer that day.

Cheers!


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

Yes, most of Japan is maritime. But is is a *cold* maritime - especially during peak season (Jan-Feb in Hokkaido) when it is generally overcast, slopeside temperatures are predominantly below 20 all day (sometimes single digits) and much lower at night. As a result, conditions are generally pretty 'dry' and high-end waterproofing not required.

That said, there is so much powder that one gets pretty much covered in it, so some proofing is helpful - 10k is plenty, especially for resort riding.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

I recommend going oversized with a pow skirt....meaning in a jacket you want to be able to raise your arms over your head without the arms, back or stomach becoming exposed. Ime...you want loose to be able to move around, even swimming in the deep without any snow getting in.

Ime, softshells don't breathe very well and often not set up for air flow with pit zips and the like...I get waay overheated and sweat my arse off...which is bad when it gets cold. In a sense a gortex technical shell is pretty adaptive to more different activities and environments than a soft shell...thus if ur shelling out some coin, get something that is adaptable to wind, wet, dry and deep. Around here in pnw...the wet side...20k is min and 30-40k is best.


----------



## Sassicaia (Jan 21, 2012)

Marino wool base layers (including socks). IMO nothing beats that. I wouldn't use a hoodie for a mid layer because the hood will do nothing but get in your way. I prefer a thin prima loft or down vest as a mid layer because it keeps me warm and doesn't restrict arms. 

Invest in a high quality shell. Waterproof and breathable. 

Finally get two pairs of gloves. One for warmer days i.e. gloves allowing high mobility for fingers (nothing beats Heastra in that department), and a pair of mitts for cold days.


----------



## jml22 (Apr 10, 2012)

I like at least 10k/10k gear. I hate that clammy feeling so much. The jacket just looks nicer when it's a higher quality. You can pickup some nice jackets for cheap on geartrade.
I like the merino wool stuff a lot but it can be pretty pricey.
derailed has some icebreakers stuff that's ok.


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

Just picked up a merino 1 piece suit from steepandcheap.com for $70!


----------



## FrootStick (Oct 30, 2013)

Sweet. I didn't know about geartrade. That's a good one!

So I'm getting mixed feedback about jackets. I guess it's just personal preference?

How do I figure out what size board I need also and what type?
I'm about 175cm 5 ft 9
And 100kg
Foot size is 10.5us

Just curious so I can keep an eye out


----------



## Sassicaia (Jan 21, 2012)

FrootStick said:


> Sweet. I didn't know about geartrade. That's a good one!
> 
> So I'm getting mixed feedback about jackets. I guess it's just personal preference?
> 
> ...


When it comes to choosing a shell or jacket with insulation its personal preference. When it comes the the rate of waterproof/breathability it's not preference but how much you willing to compromise. For me when it comes to breathability I won't compromise so I only go with 20k plus or goretex. With high ratings of breath ability in shells usually comes high waterproofing. For the few days it starts to rain or turn slush, I choose not to get wet. 

I guess you could say it comes down to personal preference of what you are willing to compromise.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

In my opinion people that think 5k is good enough have not tried a 20k jacket. I cannot go back to under 20k, just so much warmer and drier.


----------



## Sassicaia (Jan 21, 2012)

freshy said:


> In my opinion people that think 5k is good enough have not tried a 20k jacket. I cannot go back to under 20k, just so much warmer and drier.


warmer? :icon_scratch:


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

*5k is fine here.*



freshy said:


> In my opinion people that think 5k is good enough have not tried a 20k jacket. I cannot go back to under 20k, just so much warmer and drier.


location location location


----------



## EastCoastChris (Feb 24, 2013)

freshy said:


> In my opinion people that think 5k is good enough have not tried a 20k jacket. I cannot go back to under 20k, just so much warmer and drier.


^ This times 1 million.
I am setting up with a 20k/10k 3L laminate SAILING/RAIN GEAR hard shell until I can pick up a real snow jacket because I can not bear the thought of crawling into my 5k Burton jacket with cheap-o 40g insulation...unless its on the subway or my coffin.


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

EastCoastChris said:


> ^ This times 1 million.
> I am setting up with a 20k/10k 3L laminate SAILING/RAIN GEAR hard shell until I can pick up a real snow jacket because I can not bear the thought of crawling into my 5k Burton jacket with cheap-o 40g insulation...unless its on the subway or my coffin.


What kind of sailing do you do? 

I sometimes use my goretex boarding shells on keelboats.


----------



## EastCoastChris (Feb 24, 2013)

I don't really sail but I fish a lot. Fall Stripers and Blues are my jam!

I don't think I could actually drive a boat though!

The jacket I use on the water is really really nice. There may be days where it will be too cold for it on the mountain. But it made me realize the best policy for snow outwear is pay for the best waterproof/breath-ability technical gear you can afford. 



Lamps said:


> What kind of sailing do you do?
> 
> I sometimes use my goretex boarding shells on keelboats.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Sassicaia said:


> warmer? :icon_scratch:


As soon as you start getting wet, it starts sucking heat from you. Drier = warmer (within reason of course).


----------



## kurosawa (Nov 8, 2013)

I've been going to Hokkaido for the past 7 years and in my experience a good hard shell (gore tex, eVent etc.) is best. Hokkaido is definitely wet and I would say that out of those 7 trips, 5 of them have seen non-stop snow over 10-14 day periods. Don't cheap out on your outerwear for Hokkaido and get a good pair of gloves too. I'm just guessing from what you've said but if you're a noob you may be either digging yourself out of powder pits because your mates think its fun to take you through the trees or out of bounds or just sat on your butt because youve fallen for the 10th time in an hour. You will thank your expensive hard shell when that happens


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

snowklinger said:


> location location location


Bingo. Riding PNW sop, 5k isn't going to do the trick. Riding in CO, 5k will get the job done most of the time unless it's late season and then we're riding in t-shirts most of the time anyway.


----------



## FrootStick (Oct 30, 2013)

Would a gore text jacket be ok?
I found an Oakley one for about $180


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

That should do the trick. Which jacket?


----------



## FrootStick (Oct 30, 2013)

Oakley Sworn it is. Sorry it's $215 from what I understand they are pretty good


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

Looks like a solid jacket. Found it in large/black for $140 here: Oakley - Oakley sworn jacket, gore tex, size large


----------



## FrootStick (Oct 30, 2013)

A lot of the jackets have the measurements of the sizes on the sites. 
For instance the oakley jacket xxl has waist size of 95cm I'm a little bigger than that. Would it matter or do they have that size because they are bigger anyway? I'm having the same issue with all the jacket brands. It weird that the biggest sizes are still not big enough!


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

linvillegorge said:


> snowklinger said:
> 
> 
> > location location location
> ...


What these guys said. What is appropriate epends entirely on the conditions. Another example: In Hokkaido (Japan) things like Goretex are entirely optional - but plenty of layers and/or insulation are not.


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

FrootStick said:


> A lot of the jackets have the measurements of the sizes on the sites.
> For instance the oakley jacket xxl has waist size of 95cm I'm a little bigger than that. Would it matter or do they have that size because they are bigger anyway? I'm having the same issue with all the jacket brands. It weird that the biggest sizes are still not big enough!


Everything I can find states that Oakley xxl jackets have a waist of 38″ - 40″ / 96.52 - 101.60cm. At any rate, sounds like you may have to just try some jackets on to make sure. 

Apparel Size Chart | Us


----------



## FrootStick (Oct 30, 2013)

So what size should the board I buy be? 
175cm tall 100kg and shoe size is 10.5-11 us

Just curious so I can start looking for one. Possibly second hand!

Do the people on geartrade send to Australia?


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

Depends on the type of riding you're planning on doing. For just your average all mountain board I'd look for something like a 160-162.


----------



## CERBERUS.lucid (Oct 17, 2013)

Take me with you and Ill let you borrow my 10k/10k jacket


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

No no take me and I'll give you my old 20/20k.


----------



## kaborkian (Feb 1, 2010)

FrootStick said:


> A lot of the jackets have the measurements of the sizes on the sites.
> For instance the oakley jacket xxl has waist size of 95cm I'm a little bigger than that. Would it matter or do they have that size because they are bigger anyway? I'm having the same issue with all the jacket brands. It weird that the biggest sizes are still not big enough!


95cm is 37". I'm 43" chest/36" waist and wear L or XL depending on jacket. A XXL should do you fine.

What's your chest size? XXL is for like 50-53"


----------



## EastCoastChris (Feb 24, 2013)

hktrdr said:


> What these guys said. What is appropriate epends entirely on the conditions. Another example: In Hokkaido (Japan) things like Goretex are entirely optional - but plenty of layers and/or insulation are not.


Is snow made of less H20 in different parts of the world or something?

You can wear a 5k shell on the nicest bluebird in March and end up soaked. Becuase its called SNOWboarding. And snow is wet.

I dunno. Maybe I just fall alot? Like everytime I pop off a roller.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

EastCoastChris said:


> Is snow made of less H20 in different parts of the world or something?
> 
> You can wear a 5k shell on the nicest bluebird in March and end up soaked. Becuase its called SNOWboarding. And snow is wet.
> 
> I dunno. Maybe I just fall alot? Like everytime I pop off a roller.


Point is that snow melting is not really a concern in Japan - even on bluebird days (which are far between in Jan/Feb in Hokkaido) the temperature is around 10-20 mountainside (colder higher up).
So while it still is H2O it is most definitely not wet.

BTW, does not matter whether you fall a lot or not, during peak season here chances are that you will wind up covered in powder from head to boots anyway because the fluffy stuff is everywhere.


----------



## FrootStick (Oct 30, 2013)

What are good brands in the cheaper end of snowboards. As it's my beginners board I'm not looking to spend a crap load on it. 

And do I need to look for anything in particular to bindings? I don't have boots yet, bit they will be on my shopping list when I'm home in 2 weeks time.

Thanks


----------



## FrootStick (Oct 30, 2013)

Anyone have anything on this? I'm still insure about size also. I've read so many mixed things about what size I should be getting

Also I have bought mine and my mrs jackets, pants and mid layers.

Just wondering what the ideal base layer is and what kind I should be getting? Is nike dri fit or something similar ok?


----------



## FrootStick (Oct 30, 2013)

Ok so over the past month or so I have got most of my gear.
Burton Honcho board with mission bindings and rampant boots. With burton cargo pants
Oakley jacket 
Pow gloves 
Smith I/O goggles

Pretty happy with my gear. Been shopping around.


Have a few little things to buy still. My base layer is one.
I'm thinking the merino ninja suit. Is this a good choice?

Is a neck warmer necessary for japan? If so what material or kind should it be?

Anything else I might need to look at buying?


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

FrootStick said:


> Is a neck warmer necessary for japan? If so what material or kind should it be?
> 
> Anything else I might need to look at buying?


Depends on you. I can't stand a cold neck and ride with face mask n buff (neckwarmer);even in spring.

Helmet would be a good idea


----------



## FrootStick (Oct 30, 2013)

Yeah I did wonder if we should get helmets. 
But we are not sure if we needed to.
What are a good helmet?

What about wrist guards or any other protection?


----------



## Sassicaia (Jan 21, 2012)

Of course you need a helmet. 

Your choice of the marino wool ninja suit is an excellent one.


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

For me, a helmet made the difference between sticking with snowboarding or quitting. On my second time out (no helmet), I caught a heel edge and smacked the back of head on hardpack so hard that I was out for a few seconds and in a daze for about a half hour. I came very close to quitting forever that day.

But when I got home, the stubborn asshole in me got online, bought a whole setup including a helmet. The first run on my next time out, I did the SAME EXACT THING, only this time the helmet lessened the blow enough to make it no big deal. Needless to say, I ride with a helmet EVERY time.

You will find other opinions of course, but mine is to wear one.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Why wouldn't you want a helmet if you even think of wrist guards? Wrists are not as important as the head... 

I wear a backprotector (Dainese) and a Helmet, head n spine are the two things I don't want to be damaged at all. Others here like to use padded pants. 
Wrist guards are sure good too, especially in the beginning when you fall a lot, but bit more difficult to find comfortable ones... try in a shop if they fit. Also helmets you'd need to try. Brands/shapes are very differently. From several brands I've tried, Giro is the only one that fits.


----------



## FrootStick (Oct 30, 2013)

In all honesty a helmet never really crossed my mind. But as said the head is very important. 
Which brands should I be looking to for a helmet.
I only have 1 shop where I live as we get no snow. And it has very limited gear. So trying a few on is probably not an option.


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

FrootStick said:


> In all honesty a helmet never really crossed my mind. But as said the head is very important.
> Which brands should I be looking to for a helmet.
> I only have 1 shop where I live as we get no snow. And it has very limited gear. So trying a few on is probably not an option.


It's really important to get a good fit. Use reviews and sizing charts and buy from places where returns are easy if you can't buy in person.


----------



## Sassicaia (Jan 21, 2012)

FrootStick said:


> In all honesty a helmet never really crossed my mind. But as said the head is very important.
> Which brands should I be looking to for a helmet.
> I only have 1 shop where I live as we get no snow. And it has very limited gear. So trying a few on is probably not an option.


Measure your head and buy a helmet online based on the size chart. When you first put it on it will likely feel on the tight side (which is good), dont worry as it will pack out and form to your head. 

Fitting a helmet is not as finicky as fitting boots.


----------



## FrootStick (Oct 30, 2013)

What helmets do you guys wear?
There are so many just having a quick look, I don't know where to start lol


----------



## Sassicaia (Jan 21, 2012)

FrootStick said:


> What helmets do you guys wear?
> There are so many just having a quick look, I don't know where to start lol


If you're on a budget, and want quality with lots of choices Bern would be a good place to start.

Money no object look at Sweet Protection.


----------



## FrootStick (Oct 30, 2013)

I've had a quick read about some helmets. 
And goggle to helmets comes up a lot. As I have the smith I/O should I look at a smith helmet or does it not really matter?


----------



## kaborkian (Feb 1, 2010)

FrootStick said:


> I've had a quick read about some helmets.
> And goggle to helmets comes up a lot. As I have the smith I/O should I look at a smith helmet or does it not really matter?


I have smith io as well. Problem is your head and mine aren't the same shape or size. It will really take some test fitting to see how they work together.

Fwiw, I wear a giro g10 helmet, be uses it fit my head shape the best. Also like the features like vents that you can close, removable ear muffs, adjustable liner. Light weight also.


----------



## FrootStick (Oct 30, 2013)

As I said though I don't really have an option of just going down to a shop and trying on 4-5 different helmets.


----------



## kaborkian (Feb 1, 2010)

FrootStick said:


> As I said though I don't really have an option of just going down to a shop and trying on 4-5 different helmets.


Or find an online place like evo.com with a good return policy and order a few different knees, then return the knees that don't work. 

Or wait until you get to the resort/ski area and shop there.

Point is, you won't get a meaningful answer online, you have to try them on until you find one that works.


----------



## FrootStick (Oct 30, 2013)

what is ideal to wear on your feet when your not on the hill?
I hear a lot of places you need to take your shoes of to enter.

So what should i be looking at getting thats good enough, not to big and comfy?

Pretty much any info on what sort of clothing i should be looking to take for after the snowboarding will be a great help.


----------



## FrootStick (Oct 30, 2013)

Do I need more than one lit if thermals? I have a merino ninja suit. 

And how many sets if snowboard clothes would you take for a 2 week trip?


----------

